# WAGON WHEELS KNOW HOW!!!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=6479

Might be helpful if you model farm country!

manfred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like you have to join to read, and since I can't read German, I am not able to read the "join screen" to know about their terms and conditions of use or know exactly what to do next to read your referenced link. Any way for you to summarize the info here?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to help!

pic 1 : Hub made from hardwood turned in a chuck ,smooth out with a fine file

pic 2 : cut out wheel from styrene and mark the spoke position

pic 3 : use toothpics and drill carefully holes into the hub and the wheel

Pic 4-7 look and build

Pic 8 : small brass or cardboard strip for the Tire


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I shoulda explained a bit better... ya have to join to even SEE the site.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7393&ppuser=567


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats better! Thanks! 

At first I thought I'd never be able to cut such a pretty ring like that out of flat styrene... then I though.. cut a slice off a pipe! I may have to try this just for grins! Thanks


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

It is quite labourous to construct or built convincing wagon wheels. Most are not flat, but convex. There are a few books on the market, how to model them. You can see the basic idea here http://www.customwagonwheels.com/ 

I never tried to build wagon wheels, I simply use those offered by Pola (3 different diameters) or at craft shops in England: 











Have a look for Peter Bunce contributions in various forums. Recently he showed some very beautiful and well done horse drawn vehicles. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Ready-made wagon wheels (in plastic) are available at Michaels Craft stores with their Spanish Mission supplies.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Jul 2009 07:12 PM 
I shoulda explained a bit better... ya have to join to even SEE the site. 

Some folks are _so_ hard to satisfy....


----------

